# Extended EU stay?



## Owlhouse (Feb 11, 2022)

OK - we all know about the 90day in 180 rule BUT can it be got round?
My devious plan is - fly out 3 months before expected travel to Spain (e.g.) for a couple of days on cheapest flight. This starts the timer for the 180 days. Fly back and plan trip.
Leave UK to wherever at the 3 month point and stay for nearly 90 days (take of days already used). At the end of this, fly back to UK (or out of EU) for few days to end 180 day period then fly back to where you left van and carry on for another 90 (ish) days.
Does this make sense? Can it be done? Am I barking up the wrong tree (or barking mad)?
I leave the floor open to you all.....


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 11, 2022)

it’s a rolling 180 days so not a case of starting a clock , simplistic way is counting back if you haven’t been in the shengen zone for 90 days your in the clear


----------



## Deleted member 84699 (Feb 11, 2022)

No.
It's a rolling 180 days. Not fixed. So basically count backwards from the day it is, 180 days. If during that period you have spent 90 days in schengen area then you have to leave.
There is no way to join up your 90 day allowance into 2 consecutive periods of 180 which is what I think your getting at.
The only way to spend more than 90 days away from UK is to visit non  schengen countries.


----------



## r4dent (Feb 11, 2022)

Nice try, but no  coconut this time.  

If you don't believe us try one of the many 90 day calculators on the net.

The only way I've thought of so far is a  name change and a new passport!

Any one know why that wouldn't work?


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 11, 2022)

Irish and British passport, for a sum of money I will swear blind you are my long lost brother/sister etc.


----------



## TJBi (Feb 11, 2022)

Owlhouse said:


> OK - we all know about the 90day in 180 rule BUT can it be got round?
> My devious plan is - fly out 3 months before expected travel to Spain (e.g.) for a couple of days on cheapest flight. This starts the timer for the 180 days. Fly back and plan trip.
> Leave UK to wherever at the 3 month point and stay for nearly 90 days (take of days already used). At the end of this, fly back to UK (or out of EU) for few days to end 180 day period then fly back to where you left van and carry on for another 90 (ish) days.
> Does this make sense? Can it be done? Am I barking up the wrong tree (or barking mad)?
> I leave the floor open to you all.....


Get yourself an EU spouse and travel with him/her.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 11, 2022)

TJBi said:


> Get yourself an EU spouse and travel with him/her..



Make that " ...with him/her or They.."..
Get with it TJBi...
It's 2022 now.
You gotta be inclusive!


----------



## Stanski (Feb 11, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Irish and British passport, for a sum of money I will swear blind you are my long lost brother/sister etc.


Have we the same Jeans?


----------



## kensowerby (Feb 11, 2022)

Depend on whether  they are Levi or strouse


----------



## GMJ (Feb 12, 2022)

As said, it's a rolling 90/180. I know some folks have planned extended stays across the Continent but this involves staying for periods in countries outside of Schengen....like Croatia, for example.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 12, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Irish and British passport, for a sum of money I will swear blind you are my long lost brother/sister etc.


Do you hire your passport out ?


----------



## Boris7 (Feb 12, 2022)

RichardHelen262 said:


> Do you hire your passport out ?


Think of the pain of the plastic surgery, and then worse the mirror every morning.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 12, 2022)

Spending time in NON Schengen coutries is the only option

Note EU countries and EEC are all slightly different
EG Norway is outside one of the clubs but is part of schengen so no help
Yes Croatia Turkey good Romania maybe Morocco yes
Could do a nice trip say 40 days to Turkry as long as you like in Turkey thyen 40 days back
Tturkey is not 40 days travel so take in what you want in both directions
But wityh say 3 months in Turkey that give  6 months away !


----------



## TJBi (Feb 12, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> Spending time in NON Schengen coutries is the only option
> 
> Note EU countries and EEC are all slightly different
> EG Norway is outside one of the clubs but is part of schengen so no help
> ...


With 3 months in Turkey, surely that could be 9 months away?


----------



## Owlhouse (Feb 12, 2022)

According to www.visa-calculator.com my plan works?
Enter  a few days stay e.g. 12 Feb 22 for three days (exit 15th) then enter 16th May 22 and exit 9th Aug 22 and it will tell you that you can start another 90 days from the 11/08/22. So you should be able to leave the EU for a few days then come back for another 90?
Unfortunately the line below that says - "If you re-enter the Schengen area on 08-11-2022, you can stay 90 days until 05-02-2023." Now does that mean the calc has the date order D/M/Y mixed up or it is just an example?
Over to you again .....


----------



## TJBi (Feb 12, 2022)

The earliest that you can return is 11/08/22, because then the earliest days will start to drop off. But you can't stay long, because once those initial 4 days have dropped off, you've hit the 90 days and no more days are available to drop off. I thought at first, from your description, that it was a case of one date being US-formatted, but try re-doing your calculation with 10 days added to each of your dates.


----------



## Owlhouse (Feb 12, 2022)

I think I'm going to have to try another way of doing a long stay - probably the long visa route? When I input the devious master plan with the next set of days it tells me I'm going to get arrested (not in so many words!).
It was worth a try and at least it got the brain cells working. Anyway - ferry booked for mid March to Santander for nearly 3 months of hopefully sunshine.
Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## barryd (Feb 12, 2022)

There is no easy way around it, people in third countries have been trying since long before Brexit.  Long term visas are possible but not easy or guaranteed and costly and you have to apply to each country.  I looked into one for France and it (at the moment) is a none starter.   As the UK allows Europeans six months in the UK I believe it would have made sense for the government to have tried to negotiate a similar deal for UK citizens travelling to Europe but then of course nothing about Brexit or this government makes any sense. (oops sorry no politics). 

The best plan I came up with for a five to six month summer trip was a month or so in Ireland late Spring, Ferry from Ireland to France Two and a half months touring western Europe, out of Schengen and six weeks or so in Croatia before spending two weeks back in Schengen getting to Calais and home. That would be my plan but not in this current van which is a bit past it now but hopefully one day soon in a new one.


----------



## Annsman (Feb 13, 2022)

Owlhouse said:


> I think I'm going to have to try another way of doing a long stay - probably the long visa route? When I input the devious master plan with the next set of days it tells me I'm going to get arrested (not in so many words!).
> It was worth a try and at least it got the brain cells working. Anyway - ferry booked for mid March to Santander for nearly 3 months of hopefully sunshine.
> Thanks for all your comments.


You can only get a long term visa if there is a humanitarian reason for you not leaving a Schengen Zone Country. For example, serious health issues, but it means you need hospitalisation, not just "walking wounded"! 
Just so you know, they DO count the days. At the Eurotunnel border and Ferry borders. It can, as you say, result in your arrest and a fine up to €10,000.


----------



## Judek (Feb 15, 2022)

Annsman said:


> You can only get a long term visa if there is a humanitarian reason for you not leaving a Schengen Zone Country. For example, serious health issues, but it means you need hospitalisation, not just "walking wounded"!
> Just so you know, they DO count the days. At the Eurotunnel border and Ferry borders. It can, as you say, result in your arrest and a fine up to €10,000.


What do you mean by this? If I get on a ferry from Spain to the UK on the 90th day, and my passport is stamped as I exit Spain on day 90, that's fine, right?


----------



## Deleted member 84699 (Feb 15, 2022)

Judek said:


> What do you mean by this? If I get on a ferry from Spain to the UK on the 90th day, and my passport is stamped as I exit Spain on day 90, that's fine, right





Judek said:


> What do you mean by this? If I get on a ferry from Spain to the UK on the 90th day, and my passport is stamped as I exit Spain on day 90, that's fine, right?


If you turn up on day 90 there's always the question of when does day 90 turn into 91.

Of course the easiest way to avoid any problem is turn up at ferry on day 89 then nothing to worry about.

With regard to fines/consequences of overstaying. It's not quite as simple as a one size fits all fine. Each country has it's own rules and fines and I expect a lot depends on the nature of your overstay. So if you are at the ferry getting on and you've overstayed a few days it won't be as bad as if you were parked up on a beach and had been there for several months too long.

Here's more detail...









						What Are the Consequences of Overstaying in the Schengen Area?
					

Getting a Schengen Visa is never easy. There are a lot of documents you will need to collect and requirements you must meet. There is the interview and then the wait for visa processing. However, once you get the visa, you feel rewarded and convinced everything was worth it. To many, the 90 days...




					www.schengenvisainfo.com


----------



## Millie Master (Feb 15, 2022)

Someone I know is part of quite a large group who are Brits. and have main homes here in the UK, but they spend way more than 90 days at a time in Spain.

From what I have been told by them, the local mayors want the tourism, most especially out of season and somehow or other they sanction an extended stay.  I will see if I can find out some more for you.

Phil


----------



## Millie Master (Feb 15, 2022)

Millie Master said:


> Someone I know is part of quite a large group who are Brits. and have main homes here in the UK, but they spend way more than 90 days at a time in Spain.
> 
> From what I have been told by them, the local mayors want the tourism, most especially out of season and somehow or other they sanction an extended stay.  I will see if I can find out some more for you.
> 
> Phil



I have just received an email back from this bod who is currently over in Florida!

He states that although their local mayor in Spain had thought he could get round the new regulations but it looks like the mayor and surrounding mayors were all wrong and 90 days is 90 days!!!!!!!!!

From their extensive searches (the mayors that is, who are all loosing massive amounts of foreign tourism money) and I quote "a rumoured extended stay tourist visa might become available, possibly later this year."

But as for this immediate moment in time, sorry.


----------



## barryd (Feb 15, 2022)

Millie Master said:


> I have just received an email back from this bod who is currently over in Florida!
> 
> He states that although their local mayor in Spain had thought he could get round the new regulations but it looks like the mayor and surrounding mayors were all wrong and 90 days is 90 days!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



It would make sense. The first country that does that in Western Europe at least will be very popular with British motorhomers thats for sure.


----------



## colinm (Feb 15, 2022)

I can understand local mayors looking to issue long stay visa's for property owners, don't think any of them will be inclined to see motorhomes in the same light.


----------



## Boris7 (Feb 15, 2022)

Its really not hard to understand the rules, and I understand that many on here dont like it, any more than I do but (and I'm not going to get political here) you just have to live with it guys.

No local Mayor is going to change whats come to be, no more than we can go back and change the process that bought us to this point.

In time the UK may or may not nregotiate some way forward but thats simply not in our control so youll all just need to make the best of a bad situation.

Before anyone reads back through this thread and says "its all right for you, you have an Irish passport" its true I do but I had the right to an Irish passport all my life, and its only since things changed that I took up that right.

Its a poor situation, but we all have to make the best of it as we can.

I'm not even going to finish on a pun, I feel your pain.


----------



## Annsman (Feb 20, 2022)

Do you mean UK to Spain, then leave Spain on day 90? If so yes. You are allowed 90 days in any 180 in a Schengen Zone Country. You must not go over that 90 days, no matter how many times you enter The Schengen Zone, not The EU and not per country. 
A couple of countries said they would allow over 90 days, I think Portugal was one. But to go there by road or rail, you need to go through France or Spain and they don’t allow over 90 days, so you’d be charged.


----------



## Annsman (Feb 20, 2022)

colinm said:


> I can understand local mayors looking to issue long stay visa's for property owners, don't think any of them will be inclined to see motorhomes in the same light.


No mayors of any town, city or region in any Schengen Zone country have any authority to issue any visas! It’s a national govt policy. If you are a property owner you can apply for a residents permit which MAY give you leave to stay in a country, but they are issued by national govt, via the local authority. You can only fly to the country too, and not drive there through another country.


----------

